# A Nearly New Roof



## Blogwitch (Jan 4, 2016)

About 3 years ago I had a massive failure on my workshop roof, the hot weather caused many cracks in the cement board roof, which was about 10 years old. I tried to cover and seal the cracks, but six months later it was failing again and the weather wouldn't permit any further repairs.
It really needed a new expensive roof, but it would have meant taking down all the internal ceiling and insulation, leaving my shop open to the elements, plus lots of disruption.
So to do a temporary repair I took the side of a wagon curtainsider and draped it over the roof. It worked OK, but it really needed a permanent solution.

This is how the roof looked first thing this morning.







A couple of chaps with big paint brushes soon had the roof thickly covered in a glass filled two part resin.






The new roof now, guaranteed a minimum of ten years against leakage, and if any splits appear under the layer, the resin skin will expand up to 10mm to cover them.






So now I can forget about the roof and get back to work in my shop in the knowledge that I am watertight again.


John


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 4, 2016)

Looks like you need a good roof. News reports here in Oz show torrential rain and flooding in most of the U.K.


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 5, 2016)

I am very lucky where I live in South Cheshire Herbie, we just don't get flooding like in other parts of the country.

It seems we have a micro climate here with no excess of anything.

Roofers are back again today to reseal the edges of the covered way leading to my shop. Once that is done, it should outlive me.


John


----------



## goldstar31 (Jan 5, 2016)

Herbiev said:


> Looks like you need a good roof. News reports here in Oz show torrential rain and flooding in most of the U.K.



My workshop roof was blown off long before all this biblical deluge descended.
My other roof - up in the Cairngorms of Scotland was ripped in the up to 140mph winds which are 'normal' for there. 

At the New Year weekend, I went past the City of York which seemed to have more water than the English Channel.  Christmas in nearby Leeds was such that my grandchildren's gran couldn't even get to the main railway station.
How my poor son in law is continuing to do heart surgery in such conditions beggars belief. New Years Day, and I visited my daughter's surgery in nearby Ilkley( Moor bah 'tat) after the floods had gone down somewhat. Again, disaster.

Frankly, it reminds me of the Blitz.

As for what state my workshop is in, is quite inconsequential when other people up here have been flooded out for the THIRD time in days not years.

The rains are now hitting my home again and people are simply having to accept it- with stoicism rather than making a song and dance over what is not important.

And with wartime phegm and Itma- Don't forget the Diver!:hDe:


----------



## goldstar31 (Jan 5, 2016)

Trying to keep the topic as near as I can to 'Engineering' and maybe better to 'Steam', the story my story is that by now, we in the North East of England are getting it again.
As the reports filter in, the River Tyne which was the river of the Industrial Revolution is in    full flood despite a dam intended to supply water to the industry on Teesside.
 One road to Rothbury which was the home of William Armstrong or later Lord Armstrong collapsed more than a year ago and the cottage of the Father of Locomotive Engineering, ie George Stephenson of Rocket locomotive fame will now be underwater just below the far extreme of the tidal part of the River Tyne just short of Wylam Bridge. What will be left of the little Museum is simply guesswork. I know that there is a tree uprooted and stuck in the bridge further upstream.  I recall the Heinkel 111K which tried to bomb and machine gun the railway bridge did far less damage. It mistook the bridge for the Tyne Bridge which is a sort of smaller Sydney Harbour Bridge because of the shape.  I was with my father who pulled the fuses on some of  the incendiaries which failed to ignite. 7 500kg HE's went off and one was a 'dud' or so we thought.
Made a mess of an inquisitive cow! Today, even warped humour is nowhere to be found.

And as I try to turn in, it is still raining heavily.
 My workshop?  It might still be there.  Who knows or cares?

Norman


----------

